# 23 HP Briggs Bent Push Rod



## light mechanic (Jul 18, 2008)

got a 23 HP Briggs on a Husqvarna, has a bent push rod on the right cylinder sitting on the seat, the valves function fine but looks like when the valve rod is pushing the valve to the open position it is pushing a longer distance that the others, does this act like a cam problem, did have a second rod and did bend the second one, turned it over by hand seems to have a bind on it about the time it bends the push rod, going to tear it down but any suggestion to look for when it down ?


----------



## jaybird62 (Sep 28, 2006)

make sure the stud that the rocker arm attaches to is fully seated in the head


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Look for a sticking valve in the valve guide. Make sure engine oil is clean and changed regularly and cooling system is clean of debris, as these are the main cause of valves seizing in the valve guide. 

You may also have excess wear on the cam lobe, this would not allow a valve to open all the way.


----------



## light mechanic (Jul 18, 2008)

Jay, the rod is seating in both rocker are and lifter end
Thirty year, I did remove the left head and the valve is not suck just not seating good, going to clean the head and do a valve job, what is going with the push rod in place it pushes the valve to the most wide open position that the valve can be, meaning it pushes it so far out that the spring is fully compressed on the exhaust, that is only on one cylinder and only on the exhaust valve, there could possible something in the engine that is at that lobe pushing it more than it needs to be, maybe my the weekend I can pull the base and see, thanks for the input.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

light mechanic said:


> Jay, the rod is seating in both rocker are and lifter end
> Thirty year, I did remove the left head and the valve is not suck just not seating good, going to clean the head and do a valve job, what is going with the push rod in place it pushes the valve to the most wide open position that the valve can be, meaning it pushes it so far out that the spring is fully compressed on the exhaust, that is only on one cylinder and only on the exhaust valve, there could possible something in the engine that is at that lobe pushing it more than it needs to be, maybe my the weekend I can pull the base and see, thanks for the input.


If the valve is not seating good (closing all the way) then it's likely that there is no valve clearance. If the adjustment holds the valve open then when the push rod is actuated by the cam shaft the rocker can compress the valve spring to the point it bottoms out and the push rod gets bent.


----------



## light mechanic (Jul 18, 2008)

30 year, I did have valve clearance even set it wide because it had bent a rod, put the second rod in and it pushes so far that the valve spring it total compressed, I removed the head and found that even though the exhaust does not have the best seat but was not sticking, so as I finish a hydraulic motor change out on a Scag going to pull the motor apart, I think I like the in body valve engine from many years ago, I know I need to change with the time.


----------



## dehrhardt (Apr 1, 2009)

Check the valve guide for the valve that bent the push rod. Check to see that it is in the same position relative to the head as the other guides.


----------



## light mechanic (Jul 18, 2008)

hey fellows, I fell like a fool, I was turning the engine over by hand slowly to get the valves set, set the right side looking at the carburetor side then the left that bent the exhaust push rod, never thinking to remove the plug to see if the piston is moving, well you got it, Rod parted, so its only a mower that was given to me but in great shape other than that, going to look for a use engine, cheap briggs on there now, guess I need to pay more attention.


----------

